
Ask HN: How do you advance with a Machine Learning problem? - pandeykartikey
I wanted to know the thought process with which one tackles a machine learning problem.
======
probinso
Understand your data

Establish a Baseline

Elect a machine

Elect an evaluation criteria

Determine appropriate normalization

Train machine

audit for bias and batch effect

Return to normalization step

